# Pictures of Heidi



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I just wanted everyone to see how beautiful she was.










This is my favorite. Look how she's smiling.






Taken last summer at the lake where she loved to swim.









Trying to get one last picture of the two of us.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

She obviously loved the water  She really was beautiful


----------



## Squeetie (Jan 19, 2012)

She was a very beautiful girl. Your pictures show how happy she was and how much she means to you. The two of you are very lucky to have had each other!


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

What a beautiful girl she was. I love that first pic too. 

Its wonderful to see the old girls smiling. That's why Maddie's smiling face still graces my avatar.

Run free Heidi. You earned it.

:doggieplayball:


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

What a sweetheart! She was obviously well loved, and returned that love tenfold.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Your girl was absolutely beautiful. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks for sharing these wonderful photos and giving us a peek at your beautiful girl Heidi. Such a sweet face and a great smile too!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Heidi was a beautiful girl. You can tell she was well loved. Rest in Peace Heidi...


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Heidi looked happy and healthy in all of the photo's. You did a wonderful job!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Heidi was both beautiful and happy and most importantly well loved. Take care. 
Maggi


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Heidi was beautiful, I'm sure she's smiling down on you from where ever she's at right now.
You can tell she was well loved!
I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Pictures are wonderful.....happy Heidi.

Nice thing about pictures for me....if I ever need a smile and a bit of tear at the same time...sounds confused I know....but I look at pictures...much like the ones you posted....

The upside is....now that some time has passed...I always end up with a smile on my face...even if I looked at our "last" photo...and it once again proves to me....my doggy brought so many more smiles into my life compared to the amount of tears....I proceed in that fashion...in honor of the dog.


SuperG


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

What a beautiful girl, such a sweet face.. 

So sorry for your loss, but thankful she could live a long life and spend it with people who loved her. There is nothing more any other dog could ask for. 

aw:


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Such a pretty face!! Beautiful girl. Rest in peace Heidi. Take care.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

She was beautiful. Godspeed, Heidi.


----------

